# What drill bit set?



## kh904

Hi everyone,

I've bought myself a new Ryobi One+ cordless combi drill and and can do with buying a half decent drill & screw bit set to go with it.

I'm particularly looking for something that comes with a carry case and lots of different bits.
I'm not a professional/contractor and it's only for home DIY and some odd projects for friends and family.

Not looking to spend more than £40 and have seen the following online:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Work-Exp...al-Wood-Screwdriver-Storage-Case/192865388543

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Makita-P...te-Drill-and-Screwdriver-Bit-Set/401688505610

https://cpc.farnell.com/duratool/d03194/300pc-drill-bit-set-imperial/dp/TL19619

https://www.diy.com/departments/bosch-pro-mixed-drill-bit-set-103-pieces/1268296_BQ.prd

https://www.diy.com/departments/universal-mixed-drill-bits-set-100-pieces/1728223_BQ.prd

I'm personally leaning to the Makita 216 piece set, but I hear that the Makita have given licence to a manufacturer to use their brand name and the quality isn't as good?

Any recommendations from the above?

Thanks


----------



## AndyN01

Hi,

This is not quite as simple as it sounds.

Quality drill bits will deliver their results time and time again and make your life easy.

A bit like chef's knives are razor sharp and make cutting and slicing really easy - but are costly.

I'm not a fan of big "bundles" of stuff as, invariably, there's things you never use.

Having said that for general use maybe something like this:

http://www.twwholesale.co.uk/product.php/section/6213/sn/P-90249

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## kh904

Hi Andy,

I totally get the point that you are making about good quality bits making your life easier.
I want to stay away from the budget drill bits, but how about this bundle kit from Makita:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Makita-P...te-Drill-and-Screwdriver-Bit-Set/401688505610

I understand that the quality isn't as good as the professional range, but for a DIYer like myself it should be ok shouldn't it?


----------



## piston_warrior

kh904 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I totally get the point that you are making about good quality bits making your life easier.
> I want to stay away from the budget drill bits, but how about this bundle kit from Makita:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Makita-P...te-Drill-and-Screwdriver-Bit-Set/401688505610
> 
> I understand that the quality isn't as good as the professional range, but for a DIYer like myself it should be ok shouldn't it?


I've got a Makita drill bit set and a couple of the masonry bits blunted after two holes and one of the metal drill bits blunted after one hole. I buy Bosch blue bits and I've never had a problem with them.

With that being said you're getting a lot for your money with that set so you could always just replace the bits that break and you still have a nice and organised box to keep everything in.


----------



## Darlofan

Depends on what you're doing. I'm a huge diy'er and had one of those cases full of all sorts about 10yrs ago. Quite a lot of it has never been used, drill bits I buy singly now from Toolstation, masonary bits I'm on an Aldi set at the moment which are ok.


----------



## kh904

piston_warrior said:


> I've got a Makita drill bit set and a couple of the masonry bits blunted after two holes and one of the metal drill bits blunted after one hole. I buy Bosch blue bits and I've never had a problem with them.
> 
> With that being said you're getting a lot for your money with that set so *you could always just replace the bits that break and you still have a nice and organised box to keep everything in*.


That's what I was thinking.
As and when the bits need to be replaced, i'll buy better quality ones (especially the bits that I would used more often).


----------



## garage_dweller

As above depends what you’re going to be using them for. Do you need a load of wood and metal bits you’ll never need?

Generally I use 6, 7, 8mm masonry bits for diy and I have the small drill bit sets from Aldi for masonry, wood and metal. 

Do you really need 104 screwdriver bits, and all those flat wood bits. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

I will throw another in the mix

https://www.screwfix.com/p/dewalt-h...driver-drill-holesaw-bit-set-100-pieces/1293p

I have this set (well a much older version) and it's lasted me several years, I ve replaced the 7mm masonry bit and the 2.5 mm hss as that seems to be the most common used (for me) but coupled with my Makita drill it's seen me through many years and 1000's of holes drilled. (No not all in my home.lol)


----------



## kh904

garage_dweller said:


> As above depends what you're going to be using them for. Do you need a load of wood and metal bits you'll never need?
> 
> Generally I use 6, 7, 8mm masonry bits for diy and I have the small drill bit sets from Aldi for masonry, wood and metal.
> 
> Do you really need 104 screwdriver bits, and all those flat wood bits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be using the screw driver bits regularly and the flat wood bits on the odd occassion.

I may not use all the bits often but they are there if in the rare occasison I require them, plus it's all in one carry case.
Currently I have lots of smaller packs of drill & screwdriver bits scattered around.


----------



## stealthwolf

In all honesty, I'd buy the bits separately depending on need. I'd also advise to consider drill bits as consumable items. After a while, they either need sharpening or replacing. 

Having said that, I know someone who bought that Makita set and love it.


----------



## piston_warrior

kh904 said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> As and when the bits need to be replaced, i'll buy better quality ones (especially the bits that I would used more often).


This is the one I own - https://www.screwfix.com/p/makita-straight-shank-accessory-set-101-pieces/96659

It's nice and compact and has pretty much everything you'll ever need as a DIYer.

I just like it for the box tbh!


----------



## beatty599

I usually buy one of these for drill bits from Bosch; Use them until they're dead and at a price range where you can buy a replacement set. If I were you I'd buy a relatively mid-point set of drill bits, and then replace the ones that wear out with better ones quality ones over time.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-2607019327-X-Line-Accessory-Pieces/dp/B000P4IQF2/ref=asc_df_B000P4IQF2/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=226152056294&hvpos=1o9&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6636320772680142736&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045196&hvtargid=pla-329121719755&psc=1&th=1&psc=1

This screw bit sets get a Halfords Advanced set, lifetime guarantee with unlimited new bits if they break. https://www.halfords.com/workshop-tools/tools/tool-kits/halfords-advanced--33-piece-screwdriver-bit-set


----------



## AndyN01

How about getting a case/box for the bits you've already got and then just buying a quality replacement when you need one?

I'm very much in the buy a few quality items rather than a shed load of stuff that rarely if ever gets used.

Not convinced by the eBay Makita kit in your link- seems too cheap but I might be way off the mark.

Andy.


----------



## kh904

AndyN01 said:


> How about getting a case/box for the bits you've already got and then just buying a quality replacement when you need one?
> 
> I'm very much in the buy a few quality items rather than a shed load of stuff that rarely if ever gets used.
> 
> Not convinced by the eBay Makita kit in your link- seems too cheap but I might be way off the mark.
> 
> Andy.


I've seen a few of the makita 200+ piece set around the £40 mark and the 100 piece sets are around £20-25, so it seems about right


----------



## The Cueball

https://www.diy.com/departments/bos...ccessory-set-70-piece/208027_BQ.prd?rrec=true

I have this Bosch set, I've used and abuse it for something like 15 years and I've only manages to snap 2 drill bits....

I use it all the time, it's been well worth the money.

:thumb:


----------



## M444KNG

Hi, 

I work at a trade counter which sells different drill bits and deals with the trade, my recommendation would be go for a named brand, I’ve dealt with Bosch and they get a good name for drill bits


----------



## macc70

I use DORMER or PRESTO bits Never had the need to buy multisets so buy as and when Carbide and cobalt can speed things up if you know what your doing 
Also worth looking at BOSCH as they are great value


----------



## Mcpx

Start off with a multi set and see how you go, they are usually fairly poor quality (even the branded ones are just cheap generic bits with a name and the £££ added to the box) but on the other hand it’s good to have a variety to cover all eventualities for the odd occasion you need them. 

Screwdriver bits are a total rip off, no matter what you think you might use, you will use the pz2 (and break it) and occasionally a flat bit. Even the big guns sell their pz2 bits in packs of 25, if you replace them always go for impact bits. 

I bought individual packs of dewalt bits recently, hss, masonry and brad points. The hss seem ok and the brads are super sharp but the masonry bits are tosh, replaced them with a set from wickes which are much better.


----------



## Kerr

macc70 said:


> I use DORMER or PRESTO bits Never had the need to buy multisets so buy as and when Carbide and cobalt can speed things up if you know what your doing
> Also worth looking at BOSCH as they are great value


Cobalt and especially carbide is massive overkill for home jobs.

The accuracy and life of carbide drills used correctly is very impressive though.

I'm still surprised those kits with hundreds of drill cost so little.


----------



## ollienoclue

I'd get a makita set for general use and abuse and buy the odd individual ones for nice jobs and look after them.

Sharpening drill bits is not something I would bother with in all honesty as you need to do it properly or they are readily scrapped in short order. The workshop pros will know how to do it and also which bits are worth sharpening and those which are not.

Screw driver bits all drive me nuts and I tend to avoid using them, much prefer the old fashioned wrist action kind although it does depend on the quality of your fasteners in the first instance, some screws these day just seem to want to deform having been born in a chocolate bath and made out of Indonesium by a cross-eyed jungle pygmy in a tarantula pit.

As much as I would love a complete set of quality tools I would be the first to lose or fudge them or the wife or kids would get hold of them and achieve the same anyway. I'm collected a good horde of quality engineering orientated stuff I have kept for best, whereas anything household or DIY tends to be done with cheaper gear, except the electrical side of things and then only because I'm chicken.


----------



## andy monty

Dormer or presto for steel

Joran for brick


----------



## Ducky

I've got the Makita kit (was a present) and whilst some of the bits are naff and wear out v.fast (masonry - looking at you!) you do get a lot for your money. There are also doubles of things like the screwdriver bits and so forth, so at least if you kill one, you still have one or two to go.

It's still my go to kit for most jobs, albeit I do have better bits for certain things where needed. :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx

The 101 piece Makita kit is deal of the day at Screwfix today, 25% off at £16.49


----------



## uberbmw

piston_warrior said:


> This is the one I own - https://www.screwfix.com/p/makita-straight-shank-accessory-set-101-pieces/96659
> 
> It's nice and compact and has pretty much everything you'll ever need as a DIYer.
> 
> I just like it for the box tbh!


Good price atm!


----------



## kh904

Mcpx said:


> The 101 piece Makita kit is deal of the day at Screwfix today, 25% off at £16.49


Thanks for the heads up!
I popped down to Screwfix earlier today and picked up a set!


----------



## rocky_robin

I highly recommend buying a worktop mounted sharper.
Mine is a cheaper variant which requires a drill to make up to it, however I have saved a fortune on the number of bits that I go through.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

> I highly recommend buying a worktop mounted sharpener.


Example or link please?


----------



## rocky_robin

I got mine from Aldi, but was very similar to this:
https://www.screwfix.com/p/multi-sh...OKeuofad2mN_ya-yAcyF5eoL1eWHIx_EaApoFEALw_wcB


----------



## gordonpuk

Dormer or Presto.
I've become a fan of Bosch multi construction bits too.
I've found over the years of DIY that 150mm(or bigger) masonry bits
are more useful over the standard 'jobber' size


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I just watched a demo review of the multi sharp. It looks a really good bit of kit, thank you.


----------



## rocky_robin

Sharpening drill bits is a skill on its own but this gets them sharp and set up to a point pretty well. I’m not sure if you can get spare grinding wheels however.


----------

